# Paph. hangianum



## Duck Slipper (Mar 24, 2022)

This plant is as painfully slow as a malipoense. Started a bud last summer and just takes it time. Cold weather and cloudy days haven’t helped to speed it up. I’ll post pics when it finally opens!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2022)

Good luck.


----------



## JLOG (Mar 25, 2022)

Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 25, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Good luck.


I might need it…
I have read horror stories about this specie, but surprisingly it has been an easy to grow pet. Very slow in maturing and flowering.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 25, 2022)

Have a good luck!Can t wait to see the flower!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 26, 2022)

Good luck! Looks promising.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2022)

That its alive, growing and flowering shows you are doing a great job. Excited for you.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 26, 2022)

Look at those 4 new growths!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 26, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Look at those 4 new growths!


I know…. started that last summer! Yay! 
Do you have any pollen left from Mammoth?


----------



## Guldal (Mar 26, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> This plant is as painfully slow as a malipoense. Started a bud last summer and just takes it time.


Last summer? I would say, it's worse than malipoense! God, what a nerve wrecking experience... though, as Leslie remarked, the plant itself seems to thrive by the look of the many new growths. Keep us posted!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 26, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> I know…. started that last summer! Yay!
> Do you have any pollen left from Mammoth?


Yes I think so … I will let you know when I check.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 27, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> .......Started a bud last summer and just takes it time. ........



So most of the waiting time is over.....good luck and we are looking forward to seeing the pretty flower here soon.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 27, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Last summer? I would say, it's worse than malipoense! God, what a nerve wrecking experience... though, as Leslie remarked, the plant itself seems to thrive by the look of the many new growths. Keep us posted!


I think it set a bud, conditions were right, then came fall, cooler weather…and it stalled.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 27, 2022)

One of our favorite species; can't wait to see this one in bloom.


----------



## lori.b (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks great! That but will continue to swell and the weight of it could cause it to flop forward so you might want to consider staking it to give it some extra support now. Please post pictures when it blooms.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 27, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> This plant is as painfully slow as a malipoense. Started a bud last summer and just takes it time. Cold weather and cloudy days haven’t helped to speed it up. I’ll post pics when it finally opens!View attachment 33208
> View attachment 33209


What a clumper!


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 5, 2022)

I want one! and do post again when it is finally in full bloom...


----------



## troy (Apr 6, 2022)

lookin good!!!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 8, 2022)

Flower has just opened…Colors are a bit bleached because of indoor lighting. Cold and cloudy outside. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunshine, I will try to get more pics. A large flower in comparison to the plant!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 8, 2022)

So the waiting came to an end and the lovely flower opened and is looking good.  What about the scent ?


----------



## Hien (Apr 8, 2022)

Beautiful flower, and 4 starter growths for bonus too.
I am curious that the veins are so prominent, was it from not enough watering ? or was it from being just opened ?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 8, 2022)

GuRu said:


> So the waiting came to an end and the lovely flower opened and is looking good.  What about the scent ?


If there is a scent, I can’t smell it. But, I can’t smell much!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 8, 2022)

Hien said:


> Beautiful flower, and 4 starter growths for bonus too.
> I am curious that the veins are so prominent, was it from not enough watering ? or was it from being just opened ?


I’m not sure Hien…flower veins? Leaf veins?
We are coming out of winter in a greenhouse. Everything is watered less.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 8, 2022)

Very nice.Not the easiest sp.Congrats on blooming.Any scent?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 8, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> Very nice.Not the easiest sp.Congrats on blooming.Any scent?


If there is any scent, I can’t smell it.


----------



## Hien (Apr 8, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> I’m not sure Hien…flower veins? Leaf veins?
> We are coming out of winter in a greenhouse. Everything is watered less.


I mean the veins in the flower, what you said make sense, perhaps lacking of water produce a less thick petals ? anyway, the fragrant is stronger in the morning to around noon if you want to detect it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 9, 2022)

Cute flower. 

Most fragrant in the morning when sun is up.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 9, 2022)

I don't think I've seen a hang, I didn't like. Worth waiting for - good work!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 9, 2022)

GuRu said:


> So the waiting came to an end and the lovely flower opened and is looking good.  What about the scent ?


I can just barely detect a slight citrus scent. But I don’t have a good sniffer!!


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 9, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Flower has just opened…Colors are a bit bleached because of indoor lighting. Cold and cloudy outside. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunshine, I will try to get more pics. A large flower in comparison to the plant!View attachment 33479
> View attachment 33480


It’s absolutely beautiful. You really help me; seeing this bloom, I think mine is one year away (or so) based on size.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 9, 2022)

A couple of pics in the sunshine…


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 9, 2022)

Great photos!


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2022)

wow , the flower in the sunlight is truly beautiful , what is the dimension?
the shape of the dorsal seems to indicate that it was bred with parents chosen for large size hangianum


----------



## LO69 (Apr 10, 2022)

The natural light makes It shine in all its splendour!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 10, 2022)

Did you do some measurements of the flowers in cm? Natural spread as well as dorsal sepal and petal (length and width). Good to keep record of it for comparison. 

Mammoth was asking lol.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 10, 2022)

LO69 said:


> The natural light makes It shine in all its splendour!


Indeed, Lorenzo, indeed !


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 10, 2022)

I can smell this morning…perhaps it just hasn’t been open long enough


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 10, 2022)

Here’s some measurements Leslie…
36-24-36! Oops wrong one.
NS. 13.5 cm.
Petals 7 cm. L cm. 5 W
Dorsal 6.5 cm L 5 cw W
Synsepal 6.5cm L 5cm W
Pouch 3.3 cm W 4.5 cm L
Plant 28.5 cm. W
Max Leaf size 15 cm. L 3.5 cm.W
This plant was selfed. ‘Magic Red x self’


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 10, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Here’s some measurements Leslie…
> 36-24-36! Oops wrong one.
> NS. 13.5 cm.
> Petals 7 cm. L cm. 5 W
> ...


I just realized your comparisons were in the same order as for Mammoth's lol. 

As it's a first bloom, you might get bigger than Mammoth in the following years. And leaves may get bigger too.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 11, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I just realized your comparisons were in the same order as for Mammoth's lol.
> 
> As it's a first bloom, you might get bigger than Mammoth in the following years. And leaves may get bigger too.


 There are very few hangianum’s on ST. For comparison and culture! I used ‘Mammoth’ measurements for comparison. 
I agree with you though, as a first bloom seedling, this one isn’t doing bad.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)

There are very few blooming sized hang in the USA. Nice bloom, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 11, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes I think so … I will let you know when I check.


DrLeslieEe,
Any luck with Mammoth pollen???


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 11, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> DrLeslieEe,
> Any luck with Mammoth pollen???


Yes!! I have sent both pod seeds to several flaskers. Likely back later in the year. Or next depending on germination.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes!! I have sent both pod seeds to several flaskers. Likely back later in the year. Or next depending on germination.


Leslie,
I tried to “Start a Conversation” and won’t go through…can you PM me?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 15, 2022)

Looking for some pollen for this girl. Any leads or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 15, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 16, 2022)

Very nice flower, great job!!!!


----------



## Hien (Apr 22, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Looking for some pollen for this girl. Any leads or help would be greatly appreciated.View attachment 33715


I think if you don't get any pollen by now, you may want to contemplate a selfing.
1) by the time you get the pollen , your flower may no longer be fresh enough, and ready to wilt (today is day 7 from the date of its opening)
2) you can not cross it with another inferior hangianum , just for the sake of outcrossing, the pollens must be from a better form , or better in size, or better in color flower.
3) a selfing may still result in slightly different offsprings anyway
just my thought, perhaps you can ask others to cast their votes .


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 22, 2022)

Mammoth pollen is arriving today. Flower is still in excellent condition. Also, it was previously “selfed” I did not want to self again.


----------



## Hien (Apr 22, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Mammoth pollen is arriving today. Flower is still in excellent condition. Also, it was previously “selfed” I did not want to self again.


was the previous selfing successful?


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 22, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Looking for some pollen for this girl. Any leads or help would be greatly appreciated.View attachment 33715


Next year, I hope!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 22, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Mammoth pollen is arriving today. Flower is still in excellent condition. Also, it was previously “selfed” I did not want to self again.


Did it arrive yet?


----------



## Hien (Apr 22, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Mammoth pollen is arriving today. Flower is still in excellent condition. Also, it was previously “selfed” I did not want to self again.


I did not realize that you had secure the pollen from Leslie's flower, that flower is a superb bloom in everyway.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 22, 2022)

Hien said:


> was the previous selfing successful?


This plant was the result of a “selfing”.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 22, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Did it arrive yet?


No, not yet.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 26, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> No, not yet.


Hope you got it. and I wonder how long it will take to be a blooming-sized plant? The little/tiny seedling that I got from ST auction three/four years ago is still alive but that is about it. Maybe it is time to find a new one....
Congrats again.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 26, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> Hope you got it. and I wonder how long it will take to be a blooming-sized plant? The little/tiny seedling that I got from ST auction three/four years ago is still alive but that is about it. Maybe it is time to find a new one....
> Congrats again.


It arrived, and pollination if successful was yesterday.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 29, 2022)

Wishing you all the luck in having that pollination take. We need to get more of these out into the hands of paph. lovers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 30, 2022)

exciting


----------

